
Soylent now available on Amazon Launchpad - majewsky
http://blog.soylent.com/post/145547071142/soylent-now-available-on-amazon-launchpad
======
majewsky
Still only available in the US. I'm eagerly waiting to get my hands on some
Soylent over here in Germany.

